# Resetting service interval using buttons on dash



## danfordman (Feb 25, 2012)

Service Interval Display, Resetting Using Buttons on Instrument Cluster 













1.	Keys out of ignition- press and hold in trip odometer reset button "0.0" on right hand side of display 
2.	Still holding this button down, insert key into ignition and turn key to the "ON" position without starting the car.











3.	Display will read "service now"











4.	Let go of the "0.0" button and depress the "min"or "m" button on the left hand side of the display; this will re-set the service reminder. There is no confirmation on the display other than the words "service now" will disappear.
You can confirm that the service reminder has been reset, or check how many miles/days remain until service at any time by taking key out of the ignition and holding in the trip reset "0.0" button for between 3 and 5 seconds. The MFD will display miles and hours until next service.

Note: 
A flexible interval can only be calculated for the next service if the Service Interval Display is reset using VAS 5051 / 5052, VAG 1551/52 or the Vehicle Diagnosis Tester. 

Reseting indicator via the instrument cluster will result in setting to a fixed service interval value of 1 year / 15,000 km (10,000 miles).

Do not reset the display between service intervals. Doing so will result in an incorrect display.

The service display information will remain intact even if the battery is disconnected.

If a priority 1 malfunction is detected (red symbol), you cannot display the distance remaining.


----------

